# Items Missing from PlayList via Nomad/iPad App



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll probably post this in each of the appropriate threads, but thought this to be a very interesting issue.

I was working in the nomad PC app and noticed that some shows were missing from the DVR Playlist tab. I thought that maybe I had deleted the shows by accident so I checked my DVR and the shows are there. The shows include _Phineas and Ferb_, _Sid the Science Kid_, _Falling Skies_, and _XIII_.

When I view the PlayList from a remote DVR, the shows are on the list. I then looked on the iPad app and found that these shows are not showing up there either. I can't quite figure out what is going on here.

Now I can understand if for some reason it didn't display items on the DVR Playlist part of the nomad software if it is downloaded already to the PC (although _Eureka_ is showing in both lists), however, that doesn't explain why the iPad app Playlist is not showing these episodes.

Has anyone else seen this issue? I am running the most recent version of the nomad software for PC and iOS and running the iPad app v1.5.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, the issue is resolved (I think). As soon as something else recorded on the DVR, the missing items showed up on the iPad and nomad.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm having this issue on my Nomad and iPad as well. I unplugged the Nomad and reset my DVR and they came up on the iPad but once again 12 hours later Nomad still unplugged the iPad app is missing programs again.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rtm" said:


> I'm having this issue on my Nomad and iPad as well. I unplugged the Nomad and reset my DVR and they came up on the iPad but once again 12 hours later Nomad still unplugged the iPad app is missing programs again.


It's not that the nomad is interfering with the iPad app. The issue is how the iPad and nomad see the PlayLists from the DVRs. Either try rebooting your DVR and see if the iPad sees your whole PlayList or try recording something first on the DVR to see if that fixes the problem.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

The Merg said:


> It's not that the nomad is interfering with the iPad app. The issue is how the iPad and nomad see the PlayLists from the DVRs. Either try rebooting your DVR and see if the iPad sees your whole PlayList or try recording something first on the DVR to see if that fixes the problem.
> 
> - Merg


Clearly it's an issue I shouldn't have on SWIM and DECAS


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rtm" said:


> Clearly it's an issue I shouldn't have on SWIM and DECAS


It has nothing to do with SWM or DECA. I would say it's a bug with how the iPad app and nomad pull the PlayList.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

The nomad and directv apps are distributed and produced/coded by directv and this issue wasn't on 0x59e. By deca and swim I was implying that I'm wired the directv way and not through all Ethernet until the deca broadband deca. 


Have you assigned static ips to any of your receivers or upgraded the storage space?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rtm" said:


> The nomad and directv apps are distributed and produced/coded by directv and this issue wasn't on 0x59e. By deca and swim I was implying that I'm wired the directv way and not through all Ethernet until the deca broadband deca.
> 
> Have you assigned static ips to any of your receivers or upgraded the storage space?


I use DHCP Reservations for all my devices. I have added an external drive to my nomad, but had the issue before I did that. I hadn't noticed the issue until recently either, so it's possible something got broke in the last release. Since the PlayList shows up fine to connected receivers via MRV, I would assume that the iPad and nomad do something differently and their PlayList is not refreshing correctly.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

2tb and use dhcp reservations by Mac address


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Rtm said:


> 2tb and use dhcp reservations by Mac address


Okay, but I don't think that has anything to do with this issue though.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

What is your DHCP lease time? I'm trying to figure out why you and I seem to be the only ones with this issue.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Rtm" said:


> What is your DHCP lease time? I'm trying to figure out why you and I seem to be the only ones with this issue.


Mine don't expire. I think other people have the issue but people just don't notice it. I might not have noticed it save for the fact that I wanted to download a specific series to the nomad.

- Merg


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Mine don't expire. I think other people have the issue but people just don't notice it. I might not have noticed it save for the fact that I wanted to download a specific series to the nomad.
> 
> - Merg


Erm idk mine expire but it just re-leases the same ip. For now I just unplugged the nomad deleted the apps from my iPhone and iPad and the directv iPad app.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Moved my nomad to a separate switch and am no longer having the problem. I have 3 Netgear GS108 plugged into the Time Capsule. I think somehow the traffic was getting stuck in the switch but I'm not sure. Cross
My fingers this fixes it.


----------

